# First time parent!



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I noticed today that my Stricta Soft Purple is having pups! Only one so far, but I'm hoping for a few more


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Okk..... maybe an air plant reproducing isn't that interesting.

Sid's first spawn is looking pretty good


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

your air plant's pups are pretty cool. I've got to get some from you nxt time I've got some unallocated funds


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> your air plant's pups are pretty cool. I've got to get some from you nxt time I've got some unallocated funds


 They are nice, healthy plants. Grete unallocated some of my funds in exchange for a bunch.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> They are nice, healthy plants. Grete unallocated some of my funds in exchange for a bunch.


lol...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## james broad (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmmm...
Such a healthy looking plants...
nice pic resolution also


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats on your plant baby!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Teija! Hope you're enjoying the Spec 

Here's a few of one of my Stricta's that's just flowered


----------

